# David Blondel



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of or read works by David Blondel (1591-1655)? He was a French Huguenot minister and church historian who also served as a professor of church history in Amsterdam. He critiqued the story of Pope Joan and exposed the False Decretals, among other things. I gather he was one of the most significant Protestant church historians of his day. I believe Turretin studied with him for a time in Paris.

[Edited on 7-19-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 5, 2006)

David Blondel died on April 6, 1655.


----------

